# VW in NASCAR?



## kobayashimaru (Jan 19, 2007)

I was recently snooping around on the web, when i came across this article...
*"Volkswagen in NASCAR?* German automaker Volkswagen is considering following Toyota's lead in joining the NASCAR marketing world, eventually with a Winston Cup effort, according to NASCAR sources. One question now is what model might Volkswagen want to brand and market under the NASCAR logo..." (Winston Salem Journal)
That is from 2002, and I haven't been able to find anything newer on that. However, I have heard the rumor flying around that VW's been considering a special edition Jetta for NASCAR, especially since rules have changed.
The cars no longer have to be full sized sedans with V8 motors. Chevy uses the Cobalt, Ford the Fusion, and let's not forget the monsterous Toyota Camry







... 
So I was wondering if there's any truth to these rumors and, if so, where I could find info.


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (kobayashimaru)*

I would think even if they did that they would have to use the Passat platform instead.
I got an old magazine at home where it has an article from when VW was looking at going F1 racing. Has a picture of the engine even. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d_jabsd (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (kobayashimaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobayashimaru* »_I was recently snooping around on the web, when i came across this article...
*"Volkswagen in NASCAR?* German automaker Volkswagen is considering following Toyota's lead in joining the NASCAR marketing world, eventually with a Winston Cup effort, according to NASCAR sources. One question now is what model might Volkswagen want to brand and market under the NASCAR logo..." (Winston Salem Journal)



It doesn't really matter. It would be a sad day if it were ever to happen. 
Good thing VWs are good at turning left _and_ right. As long as they continue to do that, we don't need to worry about NASCAR polluting VW's fine motorsporting heritage.


----------



## ramdmc (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (kobayashimaru)*

Is NASCAR considered racing? Or the equivalent to the WWF of racing?
RC


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (kobayashimaru)*

VW did try NASCAR in 2005.

































The following fake pics came from here.
http://www.virtualracing.org/


----------



## g60-asaurus-rex (Nov 21, 2005)

does it really matter what platform they chose anyways?
you tell me where i can buy a dealership stock v8 RWD carbeurated camry...and ill totally buy it


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (g60-asaurus-rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-asaurus-rex* »_does it really matter what platform they chose anyways?
you tell me where i can buy a dealership stock v8 RWD carbeurated camry...and ill totally buy it

hahahaha, exactly.....& do you actually think vw could build a V8 motor that could sit at 8.5k rpm's all day & not explode?


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (goosler)*

Nice flush mounted PC (Lexan) windows in Herbie!


----------



## kobayashimaru (Jan 19, 2007)

OKOKOK...
you mockers can laugh... 
But you try racing 40 cars 500 miles at nearly 200mph bumper-to-bumper, door-to-door, on a track not much wider than 3 interstate lanes. Then talk.
NASCAR gets alot of crap, but it takes alot of strategy and skill. Plus ad über teamwork in the pits... It's an understated sport.
I personally would like to see VW take on Chevy, Ford, and Dodge... Hell, I'd be willing to race for them!


----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_
hahahaha, exactly.....& do you actually think vw could build a V8 motor that could sit at 8.5k rpm's all day & not explode?









Thats why they own audi!
;D


----------



## bradtastic (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendudiku* »_
Thats why they own audi!
;D

AND not to mention that Audi has ties with lamborghini (spelling?)


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (kobayashimaru)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kobayashimaru* »_
*"Volkswagen in NASCAR?* German automaker Volkswagen is considering following Toyota's lead in joining the NASCAR marketing world, eventually with a Winston Cup effort, according to NASCAR sources. One question now is what model might Volkswagen want to brand and market under the NASCAR logo..." (Winston Salem Journal)


i'll believe it when i see it.. till than i'll just take a nap to NASCAR


----------



## bulldogger72 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (BeatBox_kid)*

this is old, look at the date on the original article...it was on 04-01...april fool's day.
100% false


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: VW in NASCAR? (bulldogger72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldogger72* »_this is old, look at the date on the original article...it was on 04-01...april fool's day.
100% false

fooled me


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

VW+NASCAR=DEATH. 'nuff said.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*

lot of you bag on NASCAR and to be honest, I'm not the biggest fan - but it wouldn't be because NASCAR is such a great sport. Odds are, it would be a great marketing move on VW's part. It's one of the most viewed sports in the US.


----------



## Sven7 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: (dpgreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dpgreek* »_lot of you bag on NASCAR and to be honest, I'm not the biggest fan - but it wouldn't be because NASCAR is such a great sport. Odds are, it would be a great marketing move on VW's part. It's one of the most viewed sports in the US. 

Agreed. Maybe they could race a New Beetle, or better yet, a Rabbit.







Marketing maybe but still stupid in my view. I just want rallying to catch on at large scale in this country.


----------



## Cynical 1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Re: (Sven7)*

cars have to be made/assembled in the US. so, with the new vw factory opening in chattanooga tn...


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (goosler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_
hahahaha, exactly.....& do you actually think vw could build a V8 motor that could sit at 8.5k rpm's all day & not explode?









glad you know a whole bunch about the cars you own. vw's race cars rev to 12k in some cases. not only could vw build a v8 to hang at 8500 all day but they would most likely do it better than everyone else. thats fact.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Cynical 1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cynical 1* »_cars have to be made/assembled in the US. so, with the new vw factory opening in chattanooga tn... 

truth.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It also has to be in production for xxxx amount of years, before it can even be introduced into NASCAR...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_
truth.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It also has to be in production for xxxx amount of years, before it can even be introduced into NASCAR... 
sounds like a very innovative series


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (jaso028)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaso028* »_
truth.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It also has to be in production for xxxx amount of years, before it can even be introduced into NASCAR... 

Really, so how did the "Charger" get there so fast? Or even the change from the Lumina to the Impala? And how long has Toyota been making carbed & pushrod V8"s?
If you have enough $$$ and want in, NASCAR will figure a way to get you(the manufacturer) in. They did it with Toyota w/ the trucks, who knows who's next?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_
Really, so how did the "Charger" get there so fast? Or even the change from the Lumina to the Impala? And how long has Toyota been making carbed & pushrod V8"s?
If you have enough $$$ and want in, NASCAR will figure a way to get you(the manufacturer) in. They did it with Toyota w/ the trucks, who knows who's next?

my bad.. just has to be an american based vehicle.. Has to be completly manufactured in the US... 
http://nascar.about.com/od/man...p.htm


_Modified by jaso028 at 7:55 AM 11-17-2008_


----------

